# Tirol Madness!!! :D



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What a day!!

One of the items on the must do activities of this years adventure was to ride Europes longest Alpine Coaster and today we (well me) did it.

We are staying near Innsbruck and the coaster is about 15 miles up what I think must be part of the old Brenner pass to Italy at a place called mieders. 

It's been 30 degrees and sunny all day and the trip up on the scooter is just awesome. Basically you go up to the top of a mountain on a cable car and then come hurtling down the 2.7km track in a tiny toboggan attached to a rail. There is a video on you tube where someone goes the full length without using the break and this was my objective which I managed on the second run but I fear for my backside, neck and back as a result tomorrow as I'm still recovering from the accident we had a few months ago!

What a laugh! Mrs d sadly couldn't do it as her neck and collar bone is still not up to it but she came up the mountain anyway the second time and took some good pics and video but sadly at the moment the wifi hear is down so I can't show you them yet. YouTube vid here though.m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DiqCkICXWdWI&v=iqCkICXWdWI&gl=US

Or just google mieders alpine coaster. Vid just doesnt do it justice though. 

The Tirol is just incredible and the ride back down the mountains a bikers paradise.

Finished off the day with a hike and a swim in a lake.

Days like this are what it's all about!

Each trip was just €11 which I thought was good value.

If your in the area and are a bit of a thrill weaker don't miss this one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds like you are really enjoying the trip Barry

good on yer :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

The coasters are brilliant fun!! Is this you... http://www.villatirol.com/en/activi...g-the-summertime-bobsled-track-81_143269.html

Are you brave enough to try the bobsleigh at Igls?!

http://www.tyrol.com/en/news-773271/summer-bobsledding-fun-1302515.html


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Worra big kid. 8O :lol: 

I bet you broke it ..... well, you break everything else.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can't seem to open the links simandme but it could be this iPhone

Off to find a big lake tomorrow for some rowing.

747. I don't know about breaking the toboggan but I think I might have broken me. I'm really starting to ache!

Someone should set us a challenge for something bigger and dafter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Can't seem to open the links simandme but it could be this iPhone
> 
> Off to find a big lake tomorrow for some rowing.
> 
> ...


Something dafter ???

Well, you are the expert in that area mate. :wink:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> Can't seem to open the links simandme but it could be this iPhone
> 
> Off to find a big lake tomorrow for some rowing.
> 
> ...


Base jumping from Zugspitze? OR, at least paragliding from there.

Colin

PS - beats fish & chips from Yarm for thrills!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Brave!

In the olympic willage in norway you can go down the bobsleigh in the summer. My friends did but I most certainly did not! :?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Flipping geordie Gnome has cast his wicked spell on us I reckon. Blooming bike broke down today. 2 mile hike back the van! Managed to row most of Achensee though!

Mrs D thinks me going base jumping is a great idea and says she will pack my parachute personally!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Flipping geordie Gnome has cast his wicked spell on us I reckon.


If you had not sacked your backup team (me and the dog), you would not have these problems. :roll:

Sorry to hear about the scooter but you have had some good help on the other thread.

Look on the bright side, you missed the storm of a lifetime yesterday. Utter mayhem caused, 1,000 estimated lightning strikes in 5 minutes. 8O

Hailstones like golf balls in Leicester, floods in Newcastle and surrounding areas.

It must have happened about the time your bike broke. Spooky eh?

Oh yes, North Yorkshire washed into the North Sea.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry you couldn't get the link open  
But, if you need a thrill, camp with the italians at oktoberfest - never seen so many men in short dressing gowns in broad daylight :lol: :lol: 
...oh, sorry, this post might be for your OH.

Hope you manage to get the bike fixed!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

:lol

747. If you have rented our house out again to those illegals and it's been washed away, I'm not insured!

Yeah fab help from peejay (Pete) as usual on my current breakdown thread.

Might just take it easy over the weekend and
Float about in Chiemsee or whatever it's called drinking my Austrian beer collection.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry, 

cut down on the beer whilst you are floating

or you might just sink :lol: :lol: 8O

Aldra


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

If you are near Mayrhofen its worth going to the top of the Tux glacier and doing the tour into the glacier
Not cheep its 20 euros for the lifts and 8 for the half hour tour but not something you do every day, they also do longer tours that take you further into the ice
You need good boots though as surprisingly the ice is slippy :roll: 
There are ladders to climb up and down


----------

